

Ask HN: Who's hiring.. Sysadmins? - mmt

I've noticed an occasional job posting for Operations roles in the who's-hiring threads, but it's very easy for them to get lost in the sheer volume. Who are the startups specifically looking for System Administrators, Network Engineers, DBAs, or any other kind of Ops-focused people?
======
daten
White Oak Technologies in Silver Spring, MD (DC area) is looking for a Linux
sysadmin. I've been working here for 4 years and love my job.

<http://www.woti.com/>

We need an additional Systems Administrator to support our growing high-
performance computing facility, consisting of Linux clusters, servers and
desktops, Microsoft Windows desktops and servers, as well as other
architectures. We run many flavors of Linux, develop custom scripts and chew
through truly massive data sets using parallel processing and associated
technologies. We use Open Source tools when appropriate (love that Python!),
and integrate COTS when necessary. To be eligible for this position, you must
have current hands-on skills in most of the following areas: large-scale
system and network planning and architecture; installation, troubleshooting,
and integration of commercial packages; shell/Perl/Awk scripting; web server
administration; firewall configuration and network management; large scale
enterprise class storage systems including NAS/SAN devices, SCSI and ATA Raid
systems; data backup and recovery on both Linux and Windows platforms; and
experience with enterprise class tape autoloaders preferred. Programming
experience in any cross-platform OO language (Python, C++, JAVA, PHP, etc.) is
a big plus. A Bachelors degree in Computer Science or related field or a
minimum of four years of directly related experience or training may be
acceptable. Applicants must be U.S. citizens and selected applicants will be
subject to a government security investigation and must meet eligibility
requirements for access to classified information.

------
tedreed
IMVU in Palo Alto, CA is looking for a sysadmin or two.
(<http://www.imvu.com/jobs/>)

... that description is full of shit. I'll have to talk to my manager about
that.

Basically, we need three things from a sysadmin candidate:

We're a Debian/Ubuntu shop, with huge deployments of MySQL. Some of the job is
day-to-day management of servers. You should know how to manage databases and
handle replication.

We also require solid networking knowledge. You should know about the
difference between TCP and UDP, and be able to explain Spanning Tree or ARP.
(It actually shocks me how many sysadmins don't have this knowledge.)

The third part is programming ability. Most of what ops does is in Perl, but
we also have to interact with other systems, so any knowledge of Python, PHP,
etc. will enhance your appeal.

We're doing pretty awesome things, and only getting bigger and better. Come
work with me! :-)

(E-Mail to treed@imvu.com if you have any questions or whatever.)

~~~
mmt
Are you married to MySQL, or is there an opportunity to influence you in the
Postgres direction?

~~~
tedreed
We are pretty thoroughly MySQL. You'd have to be very convincing, although one
of the four of us on ops already has expressed a preference for Postgres.

------
rantfoil
We use Bitpusher as our vendor for sysadmin/ops at Posterous. They're a great
group of people to work with, and they get to see a lot of different
environments since they specifically specialize in working with startup ops.

<http://bitpusher.com/careers.php>

On the engineering/development side we're hiring for dev-ops / infrastructure
engineers who love to scale.

<http://posterous.com/jobs>

------
timcederman
SurveyMonkey in Palo Alto, CA.

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q7X9VfwS&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q7X9VfwS&jvprefix=http%3a%2f%2fwww.surveymonkey.com&jvresize=http%3a%2f%2fwww.surveymonkey.com%2fjobs%2fframeresize.htm&v=1&page=Job%20Description&j=ohgiVfwu)

Feel free to email me - timc at surveymonkey - if you have any questions about
the role.

~~~
mmt
It sounded exciting to me, until the "and pretty good with Win 2003/2008"
part.

I do appreciate that you have a pretty comprehensive description of the
technologies in use and the work environment. It helps everyone not waste time
needlessly.

~~~
mgarfias
Agreed. I was also interested until I saw that.

------
Arathorn
Well, whilst now a startup only in attitude rather than size, OpenMarket
(formerly MX Telecom) is looking specifically for ops folk in the UK at the
moment.

If you're based around London and want to get involved in a small but deadly
ops team building out the global infrastructure for the UK & US's biggest
mobile service provider (everything and anything to do with
SMS/MMS/Voice/Video telephony, mobile payments and hosted applications), then
please get in touch.

We're an entirely Linux shop, with a major preference for building tools (e.g.
multi-datacenter apps hosting environment, monitoring systems, IRC bots...) to
avoid the boring problems. Come and help us eliminate all the world's evils
with a well-placed python/perl script or two. :)
<http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers/roles/sysdev> has the details.

------
meebosimon
Meebo is hiring sysadmins!

<http://www.meebo.com/jobs/openings/serveropsengineer/>

~~~
mgarfias
Any chance you would be open to a remote SA? I'm pretty darned good, but also
I really don't want to relocate to California.

If it helps, I've worked for a partner from one of the funds in your series-A
round (we were acquired ~ 2.5 years ago).

~~~
meebosimon
Where do you live?

~~~
mgarfias
Oregon.

~~~
meebosimon
Send me your resume? I might be able to swing it. simon@meebo-inc.com

------
twp
ISDC Data Centre for Astrophysics - Geneva, Switzerland

The ISDC (<http://www.isdc.unige.ch/>) is looking for two system
administrators in Geneva, Switzerland (telecommuting not possible). It's a
data centre/research institute with about 50 scientists and exactly two
sysadmins, both of whom are leaving very soon. You'll be doing everything from
running 150 varied servers to advising on storage/compute architecture to 1st
line helpdesk how-to-send-an-email/i-can't-print support. Most people are
nice, with one notable and permanently-installed exception. Check out the
links on the website for more information, and/or email me (address in
profile) for more (honest) details.

Swiss or European candidates preferred (because there's red tape that takes
time to cut and they need someone a.s.a.p) but strong candidates of other
nationalities will be considered.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Very interesting -- I work at a very similar site in Canada as a systems
administrator. We do storage/compute/processing on a vast array of archives.
Reading the job description
(<http://www.isdc.unige.ch/documents/jobs/201010_sys_admin.txt>) it looks like
we are using very similar configurations. If you ever want to collaborate
please drop me a note.

------
Littleme
Cloudera's looking for an Operations Engineer. From our job description:
Cloudera is looking for an Operations Engineer to join our engineering team.
You must have a strong understanding of Linux system deployment, configuration
and management. IP network design, administration and security are part of
your expertise. Strong communications and troubleshooting skills are critical
for success in this role.

<http://www.cloudera.com/company/careers/>

------
rpug
TripAdvisor is hiring Linux sysadmins for both corporate IT and livesite
operations based in Newton, MA.

<http://tinyurl.com/29bno2t> <http://tinyurl.com/2dhw434>

Not really qualified as a 'startup', I guess.. but we keep the startup energy
going :)

I can be contacted via email with any questions: ryan at tripadvisor dot com.

------
golovast
Usamp in Los Angeles, CA is looking for for Linux sysadmin/devops (mid to
senior) level and a corporate helpdesk/sysadmin.

<http://www.usamp.com>

Skills in the following areas: Virtualization, Linux (CentOS/Ubuntu), MySQL,
Java, Tomcat, Apache, enterprise monitoring, security.

Drop me a note if interested.

arthur _at_ usamp _dot_ com

------
mikehale
Sonian, Inc. is hiring. Work from home with chef, ruby, riak etc. Laptop and
3G provided. [http://www.sonian.com/about/careers/systems-automation-
ruby-...](http://www.sonian.com/about/careers/systems-automation-ruby-
engineer/)

------
emilyboyd
Remember The Milk is looking for a sysadmin. We're in Sydney, Australia, but
you can work from anywhere.

<http://www.rememberthemilk.com/about/jobs/sysadmin.rtm>

~~~
kondro
Have you started responding to job applications yet?

I've had friends apply for positions (with amazing, enticing and fun cover
letters), and then, after a week or so of hearing nothing following up to
ensure that you've received their application only to to continue to hear
complete silence.

Sending even a form rejection email takes no time at all, especially if you
create a task reminding you to do so. Not responding when someone has put in a
large amount of effort to create a tailored resume and unique & fun cover
letter is extremely rude.

I switched task manager over this treatment and makes me embarrassed to call
myself an Aussie.

~~~
emilyboyd
We used to have the following on our jobs page, to try and let people know
what to expect: "If you send us your resume, we'll try to get back to you
within 5 business days if there's interest. (We'd love to be able to respond
to everyone, but we're pretty swamped with email every day.)"

We realised, of course, that this led to a pretty crummy experience (as your
friend found out, sorry!). Not everyone saw that message, and those that did
likely still wondered if anyone had actually seen their application.

We recently removed that message from our site, and now respond individually
to each email (typically within 24 hours) to confirm receipt and let the
sender know when we expect to have reviewed their application by. We
definitely appreciate the effort that many applicants go to, and want to keep
people much better informed throughout the process (we learnt our lesson on
this!). Please pass on my apologies to your friend!

------
pcowans
Songkick in London, UK

See <http://www.songkick.com/info/jobs#systems_engineer> for details. If
you're interested, drop us a line at joinsongkick@songkick.com.

------
gmcquillan
Urbanairship in Portland, OR is hiring for an Ops position:
<http://urbanairship.com/jobs/operations-engineer/>

~~~
mgarfias
I just applied, and somehow that jobscore thing ate my cover letter! Argh!

~~~
apsoto
Hey,

That's pretty rare, so sorry it happened, but email support@jobscore.com and
we'll fix you up.

~~~
mgarfias
Thats awesome, thanks for helping out.

------
jpspeno
I have no connection to this job, but I noticed it:

<http://www.alphabuyer.com/devops_job.html>

------
jonursenbach
We're looking for a new Ops guy at gdgt.

<http://gdgt.com/jobs/>

